

Cymatics: the science of visualizing sound - js2
http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2015/01/13/376898041/the-invisible-world-has-a-funky-fresh-beat

======
js2
[http://nigelstanford.com/Cymatics/Behind_the_Scenes.aspx](http://nigelstanford.com/Cymatics/Behind_the_Scenes.aspx)

